# Nice 6x7 Mule deer buck Video!



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

One of my hunting buddies just got back from hunting out west. Here is a video of a bruser just off the highway on Posted land. I swear they can read!






What you guys think he would score?


----------



## dog gone (Jun 23, 2008)

150 160


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

He isnt in any hurry to get out of there :lol:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

those are nice bucks hunt. did your friend shoot them?


----------



## oKr4zYo (Dec 22, 2008)

nosib said:


> those are nice bucks hunt. did your friend shoot them?


I doubt his friend shot them since it was just off the highway and on posted land..

Nice vid Mike


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

you never know


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Not a monster by any means..... Wouldnt be a buck i would shoot.. But cool video. If he has more time length and better fronts he might be a shooter tho... If you want to see big mulies on posted land go to Montana... Its makes a guy sick when you have a $400 tag in your pocket and a 190" hog 90 yards of the road hearding his 14 does up...... :lol:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Not a monster by any means..... Wouldnt be a buck i would shoot.. But cool video. If he has more time length and better fronts he might be a shooter tho... If you want to see big mulies on posted land go to Montana... Its makes a guy sick when you have a $400 tag in your pocket and a 190" hog 90 yards of the road hearding his 14 does up...... :lol:


Are you saying he wouldn't be a shooter for you in ND or MT? I'd be curious to see what your shooting in ND if he's not a ND shooter.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

bretts said:


> GooseBuster3 said:
> 
> 
> > Not a monster by any means..... Wouldnt be a buck i would shoot.. But cool video. If he has more time length and better fronts he might be a shooter tho... If you want to see big mulies on posted land go to Montana... Its makes a guy sick when you have a $400 tag in your pocket and a 190" hog 90 yards of the road hearding his 14 does up...... :lol:
> ...


Holy jeez, I'd like to see pictures of what he considers a shooter buck to be too eh.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

If you listen closely...and very carefully....you can hear them laughing.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well I have killed acouple bucks like that already.. So I guess its just my own thought why shoot a buck the size of one you have already killed, right? You cant shoot the big 190 + deer buy shooting the average deer. I have never hunted whitetails so mule deer for me are my bread and butter. As for instance I hunted western ND for 5 days with my bow had some nice bucks within range but decided not to take the shot. I was chasing a 30" in hog and after i saw him that was the only buck i wanted take. Needless to say I didnt get him, I had him at 70yrds twice but I felt i had to get him to 55 yards to make a ethical shot on him. So I went home empty handed. Then the last week of October I was out in eastern MT with my rifle, the landowner said he had been seeing a 190 + hanging out in a canyon about 7 miles off the road ( he had cattle back there so thats how he saw him). On our 3rd day of the hunt I jumped him out of his bed ( wasnt expecting it) and had a 100 yard shot at him well with my gun in my backpack I wasnt ready. With the off hand shot shot I had I missed. After seeing him that close I realized that was the buck I wanted to take. Well as big muleys are he vanished hunted the remainder of the trip and didnt see him. We went back out the last week and hunted hard to try and spot him again but we didnt, saw some really really nice deer but I just couldnt pull trigger knowing that monster was in the area. So there again I went home with no deer. I guess my standards nip me in the butt more often then not and people think im crazy but I feel hunting one buck adds another demetiontion to the hunt that I love! DIY public land mulies are more of a rush then killing 100+ snows even if I end up empty handed.


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice Deer! Really sucks thats on posted land.


----------

